# Finally got time to do my own mount.



## t.walker (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks good, nice work!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

t.walker said:


> Looks good, nice work!


Thanks man. It's getting there. My boss is guiding me right along because I'm still technically an apprentice. This will actually be my first life size mount that I've completed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

John's bear forms are really nice to work with, I use a lot of them. Looking good, keep us posted with the finished pics.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay so here are the finished pics. It's currently home in my trophy room even though I haven't gotten a pedestal base built for it yet. I need to get one bad and get this sucker up off the ground. 



















































Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congrats! Beautiful coat on that bear and I really like the pose and habitat you picked out. Enjoy.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

Dude, great job on a beutiful bear. Very nice coat.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I'm glad it's finished and home where it belongs. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

very nice


----------

